

Robbery caught on JTV - mariorz
http://blog.justin.tv/2008/06/caught-on-jtv.html

======
rincewind
This was predicted/proposed by Neal Stephenson in "Global Neighborhood Watch"
ten years ago

<http://www.wired.com/wired/scenarios/global.html>

------
dhs
It was only yesterday, when rincewind said that Neal Stephenson predicted it
ten years ago, and got 3 points for that. jjfarren claimed it's a fake, and
got -2. And for abstractbill, it was a windfall - two comments about the
"novel and unexpected uses" of modern technology earned him 37 karma points.

Even more unexpectedly, today the "interesting window into what sort of
community justin.tv is creating" has, erm, closed, obviously. Try going to
<http://blog.justin.tv/2008/06/caught-on-jtv.html> and see for yourself.

Could it be that the real novel idea has been one about hacking Hacker News?

~~~
abstractbill
This is the second time one of our blog posts has randomly disappeared
recently. Either one of our interns doesn't know how to work blogger, or
there's some problem with blogger itself.

We found a cached copy of the blog post - I should be able to use that to get
the original back online...

EDIT: I re-posted the blog entry at <http://blog.justin.tv/2008/06/caught-on-
jtv_22.html>

Either I failed at figuring out how to tell blogger to re-use the original
url, or there's just no way to do it.

------
lpgauth
That robber is definitely not stressed.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I know. This guy is way too comfortable.

~~~
abstractbill
(It's a girl).

Apparently the alleged burglar was a neighbor, and may have known that the
home-owner would be out for a few hours, since he was having an operation that
morning.

~~~
rokhayakebe
She is one a "handsome" woman.

------
noor420
Man i don't even know my neighbours, this is scary lol

------
jjfarren
very irrilevant and moreover, it's fake.The account has been created 24 hours
before publishing this crap.

------
okeumeni
What does this have to do with technology???

~~~
abstractbill
Nothing. JTV is powered by magic.

~~~
run4yourlives
So, should we link to every cool youTube video too then?

~~~
abstractbill
Well I certainly wouldn't be opposed to people posting youtube videos that
show novel and unexpected consequences of youtube's technology being
available.

~~~
run4yourlives
I would be, to be honest.

I feel the high quality content of this site is being degraded a lot.

~~~
dreish

      2. ^ Robbery caught on JTV (justin.tv)
    

should be all you need to know to avoid this, if it troubles you so much.
There's nothing technologically interesting about this, but I thought it was
an interesting window into what sort of community justin.tv is creating.

~~~
run4yourlives
Look at the number next to the title. If I have to "avoid" 50% of the stories
on here because they are reddit rehash, there's no point in me visiting this
site, is there?

